# Visting from National BBQ News Forum



## quemeupscotty (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey folks!

Another member of the National BBQ News Forum posted a link to information on this forum, so I thought I would visit with y'all for a bit.

I've got a couple of years experience with backyard smokin' and catering/cookin' for small-large fund raising events.  Haven't yet taken the plunge to go full time catering, but it is on the planning board.  I've been a risk management type for 28 years and look forward to transitioning over to food service to add a bit more stress to the daily routine in what some might consider the reitrement years.

I use a WSM and a homemade Pig Cooker (gasser).  I am considering a Holstein or a Southern Pride rig for the larger events, and a Lang for comps and cooking for smaller crowds.  But, until I stroke the check, I'm always open to look at other cookers.  If you have had good experience with other cookers please feel free to share your thoughts.  Being a Scot I am also looking for well-cared-for rigs for sale.

Scotty


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF Scotty!!  Lots of nice and knowledgeable people here that can give you a hand if needed.  Don't make this the last time you visit.


----------



## meowey (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you are here!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 4, 2008)

Glad ya joined us at SMF, Scotty. This is a fine crowd of people that share that common bond of loving to use their smokers.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome Scotty.  I've been told to beam up a couple times myself.  Good luck on finding the right smoker and the catering business.

Scott


----------



## safety1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to the site from Montana


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Little different "flavor" from here to there, but I think you will have good time here if you hang around a bit.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad you stopped by the SMF, always nice to read a new face. Enjoy.


----------



## richtee (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Scotty. The Southern Pride units seem to get pretty high marks, but I'll admit ignorance on the Holstein line. Alot of us here are just backyard hacks, y'see...  ;{)

There's a few comp teams here that do very well, and a couple catering folk. They can help ya more than I can, but hang around and enjoy!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Glad you joined us. lots of good folks here that love to share information and good times with each other. I think you will like it here I look forward to you input as it surly will help some of us.


----------

